# Imam Biyaldi



## Ishbel (Jun 14, 2006)

This is a Turkish recipe and is supposed to be called (The Priest swooned!) by this name because the Imam swooned with pleasure when served this dish! Nice story, but I doubt if it is true    A very similar dish is claimed as being Greek or Lebanese, too.....   Seems like lots of nationalities had the same good idea!


Imam Biyaldi


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 14, 2006)

I love Imam Bayaldi.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 14, 2006)

Me too!  I always make enough for 3 meals at a time. One hot, one cold and one as a side dish!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 14, 2006)

True, there are so many recipes from the mediterranean area that can be equally Greek, Lebanese, Turkish etc. etc., like Baklava, Hummus, Kabobs etc. etc... they share the very similar climate and the natural environment, 
also many cultural infusions from one to the other (despite the notorious feud between Greeks and Turks...) so I guess it is inevitable that you see almost identical recipes from these countries...

This one sounds really delicious... aubergenes are starting to be readily available at very low prices this season, and I am always open to a new variety to prepare one of my favourite summer vegetables, I will surely take note of this recipe...thanks Ishbel!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 14, 2006)

Hm, I had to look up what the auberrrrrr.......... whatever, actually is. Never heard egg plant called that before. Live and learn.  
 I have to say though if it was not for cumin seeds that would have been recipe of my grandma, and she definitely had no knowledge of Mediterranean cuisine.  
 So, let's rename the topic. Because the "imam" made me think of some political topic to be discussed.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 14, 2006)

Charlie - half the world calls it aubergine....   No, I can't rename it, I didn't give the dish its name, the Turkish people did!  C'mon be a little broadminded here....


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 14, 2006)

The stole it from Russians.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 14, 2006)

Hahahaaa - I don't THINK SO....


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 14, 2006)

The recipe I use for Imam Bayaldi is a little different.

Cut four slim aubergines from top to bottom to make eight halves (around 750g/1.5lbs in total). Pat dry and shallow fry in olive oil on the flesh and the skin side. When cooked (they don't need to be fully soft as you'll be baking them in the oven later) place side by side in an ovenproof dish with the cut side facing upwards. If they're slightly squashed up so the aubergine pieces don't lie flat but form a valley between two halves, all the better when it comes to piling in the stuffing.

While the aubergines are frying, make a very onion-rich tomato sauce by sautéing 500g/1lb roughly chopped onions until slightly golden and soft. Add three to four cloves of garlic, crushed or sliced as you prefer (I prefer crushed). Leave to fry a moment longer then add 500g/1lb fresh, very ripe tomatoes or a 396g/14oz can of tomatos and a teaspoon each of oregano and thyme or 2 tsps of herbes de provence and a teaspoon of sugar. If you use fresh tomatoes, you might want to peel them or need to add a little water if they're not very juicy. Cook gently for 15 mins or so.

Pile the sauce onto the aubergines and bake at 350ºF/180ºC for half an hour or so depending on the softness of the aubergines after frying. Baste at least once by drizzling with olive oil or with the sauce itself.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 14, 2006)

One of my favorites.  Thank you.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello pdswife. From the look of the flag you use, you must have what you consider to be an authentically Greek version! How do you cook it?


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 14, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Hahahaaa - I don't THINK SO....


 
Yeah, right, next you going to tell me that British invented telelvision.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 14, 2006)

No, Charlie.... I wouldn't presume to tell anybody anything anymore....


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 14, 2006)

By the way russians also invented first airplane, first engine, first vcr, first radio, and whatever else, can't remember right now


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 14, 2006)

Very clever the Russians. They continued for many years to fit valve equipment in their fighter planes (still do, for all I know), not because they were cheap or backwards but because a nuclear blast will take out computers, but valves will keep on going...
Not sure what this has got to do with cooking, but there we go.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, Snoop, thank you. You just proved my point, that recipe in question is in fact Russian and the only reason people may think it's Turkish because Turks (or whatever the proper way to call them in English, sorry I simply do not know) stole it from us. 

Oh, and BTW I have no idea what you were just talking about.


----------



## vyapti (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm not why it's important to discover who was the first to cook an eggplant.  The recipe looks good, though.  Thank you, Ishbel for your input.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 14, 2006)

_thanks Ishbel,_
_I've seen this before but have never had the chance to try it. Now that I've 4 eggplants going strong, It will be one of the first things I try. You always give us such wonderful interesting and great sounding recipes.  Thank you._
_kadesma _


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi CharlieD, I might have proved a point about Russians being very clever, but I'm not sure I proved the recipe for Imam Bayaldi is Russian! It's a great dish, whatever its origins.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 14, 2006)

Indeed it is.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 14, 2006)

Ishbel - here is the "other" history of the origin of the name of this dish ... as best as I can remember it.

The Imam was a very wealthy man, the majority of his wealth was in his vast stores of olive oil. He married and his new bride made this dish for him ... and he loved it so much he asked her to make it for him every night. After several days he came home one night and she had not prepared it for him. When he asked her why she said it was because she was out of olive oil. He "swooned/fainted" because she had used up all his olive oil and he was thus bankrupt! 

Regardless of the "history" - I love this dish!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 14, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Hello pdswife. From the look of the flag you use, you must have what you consider to be an authentically Greek version! How do you cook it?




Not sure it's really Greek or not but, this is the recipe my Greek MIL gave me.
It's good!

3 or 4 eggplants ( The tiny Japanese kind work really well.)
1 pound diced onion ( I like the sweet onions)
olive oil
Chopped fresh parsley to taste
2-3 (or more if you like) chopped garlic cloves
salt and pepper to taste
1.5 cups chopped tomatoes

Wash eggplants, chop off the stems.
Make two or three long slits in each... be careful not to cut all the way through.
Soak them in salted water for 30 minutes, remove and squeeze to remove water.
Fry the onions and the garlic in some olive oil until they are soft but not brown add parsley, salt and pepper.
Mix in the onions.
Then take the mixture and fill the slits of the eggplant.
Arrange in a baking pan and cover with more of the tomato.

Bake at 350 for an hour or until eggplant are soft.
( I like to sprinkle some Parm. cheese on right before removing from
the oven.)

Enjoy.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 15, 2006)

Interesting about the slits, pdswife. The recipe I use says not to cut the aubergines right through, but they nearly always split in the pan when I'm trying to fry them evenly. So I've just given up and cut right through anyway. Your version will use a lot less oil than mine so next time I make it, I'll give your recipe a go.
Thanks.


----------



## velochic (Jun 17, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> The stole it from Russians.


Well, having a degree in Russian studies, having lived in Russia, and being married to a man from Turkey... I'd say that you're full of it.

It uses olive oil... not a fat they use traditionally in Russia, where lard or vegetable oil are preferred.

The Greeks might claim it... the Italians, Maltese, Tunisians, the French, even.  But the Russians can't, for sure.  

Nevertheless... it's delicious and a staple in our house.  Thank the Imam!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 17, 2006)

I thnk CharlieD is trotting out the 'party line' from the 'old' USSR!!!!  I don't think he was serious


----------



## velochic (Jun 17, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I thnk CharlieD is trotting out the 'party line' from the 'old' USSR!!!!  I don't think he was serious



Oh.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 18, 2006)

Thank you Ishbel, of course you are right.

Velochic, I don't think you got good greats in Russian studies. Sorry, but I feel bad for you and your expirience in Russia. When were you there? Where did you live? What id you eat? When considering Russia you really have to consider the foods from the whole Soviet Union. From the whole Russian empire. And what is available in store is really not up to psr to what is in culinary history of that country.


----------



## velochic (Jun 18, 2006)

My "greats" were fine. So were my grades. I lived there during the 90's in Moscow. I pretty much ate what everyone else did... whatever was available at the rynok... rarely bought anything at the western groceries, except for skim milk, which I bought at the Swiss grocery store. I'm sorry you feel bad for me. I feel bad for you.  I was taught russian cooking at the elbow of a wonderful russian neighbor who got all of her recipes from her own babushka.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 18, 2006)

Come on then, CharlieD. Give us your Russian version of this dish and let's have done with the wind-ups. As Velochic's motto says, life's too short.


----------



## Claire (Jun 18, 2006)

Another good twist on this great dish is to pierce the eggplant/aubergine (I honor all cultures!) several times, then put on your grill until the skin is slightly blackened.  I do this when I'm grilling something else for dinner, then just put the eggplant in the fridge and peel when I have time.  Mash, and follow through with any of the recipes.  The little bit of smoky flavor is very complimentary and gives you something to make another day.  As there are only two of us, when we put coals on the barbie, I cook for several meals.  Serve with flatbread and have hummus on hand as well.  Sit on the floor and pass the arak ... uh ... ouzo ... uh ... vodka ... uh ... mint tea.  

Hey, if you don't like eggplant being called aubergine, how do you feel about courgettes?  Food is the great bridge between cultures!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 19, 2006)

Snoop, like I said, the only thing my grandma did not use were cumin seeds. Otherwise, it is the same recipe.

 And velochick, sorry you did not get the humorous tone of my post. 
As far as learning from somebody in Moscow, sorry to say, but I have never had a decent meal prepared by Muscovite in my entire life.(including my numerous relatieves) Whenever I went to restaurant in Moscow, I always had to order a lot of caviar and lox or other smoked type of fish. The things that they made it on premises were barely edible.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 19, 2006)

Goodness, Charlie - you don't pull your punches, do you?!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 19, 2006)

Living in Russia, you learn not to. How bad or good it is is another question.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 19, 2006)

And I thought the Scots were straight talkers - you former USSR citizens leave us standing!


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeap, that and drinking.


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd dispute the drinking......


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 20, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I'd dispute the drinking......


 
Yep - you just got to love that Irish whiskey!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jun 20, 2006)

One thing's for sure, it's not easy for a smile on the face and a giggle in the voice to come over in print. Now I understand the need for a smily every now and then!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 20, 2006)

SnoopP- I always HATED smilies, but having had my ironic sense of humour pulled up as sarcasm or hurtful, I use the things to ensure that people DO understand that I'm joking or speaking in a tongue-in-cheek manner


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 20, 2006)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Yep - you just got to love that Irish whiskey!


 
You obviously like to live dangerously, Michael.....  IMO, There's only one type of whisky (no 'e') worth drinking....   and that's the stuff from Scotland...


----------



## velochic (Jun 20, 2006)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Snoop, like I said, the only thing my grandma did not use were cumin seeds. Otherwise, it is the same recipe.
> 
> And velochick, sorry you did not get the humorous tone of my post.
> As far as learning from somebody in Moscow, sorry to say, but I have never had a decent meal prepared by Muscovite in my entire life.(including my numerous relatieves) Whenever I went to restaurant in Moscow, I always had to order a lot of caviar and lox or other smoked type of fish. The things that they made it on premises were barely edible.



She wasn't a Muscovite.  She was from St. Petersburg.  And you know what... being an American in such a different culinary environment for the first time, I don't care where she was from... she was a great teacher for a young American.

So, what was the name of this Imam Biyaldi dish in Russian?  I've been all over Russia, and many of the former republics, so I'm sure I'd recognize it.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 20, 2006)

Whatever ..............


----------



## PrincessinAK (Jun 30, 2006)

This recipe sounds good from everyones reviews and looks easy to make. I'd like to try it soon. When I go to buy eggplant what should a ripe one ready to eat look like? Does one eat the skin? I'm blushing when I say I've never cooked or tried (that I know of) eggplant! 

I'm still young so I'll use that as my excuse :0)

Thanks Ishbel for the recipe and a fun thread to read!!


----------



## Ishbel (Jun 30, 2006)

The skin should be firm and shiny.  The skin can be eaten, but depending on how I cook it, I often scoop out the cooked flesh and leave the skin.  Aubergines come in lots of shapes and sizes - and even colours, there is a variety called Amethyst, which is mostly white with lilac-ish colouring.


----------



## Claire (Jul 2, 2006)

I prefer to skin eggplant.  It is unpredictable whether or not it will be tough or tender, and it is very easy to peal.  So I always peel it (no matter the recipe).  If I'm baking or grilling it whole (which I do for my version of this recipe), I do it whole, then scoop out the "meat" of the vegetable.   If I'm sauteeing it, I peel it with my trusty good grips peeler, then slice or chop it.  I'm not crazy about the skin, but it is easy to get rid of it.


----------

